# TROLLING MOTOR SELECTION



## shwagy357 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am getting ready to purchase a 16' Lowe Roughneck jon boat with a 20" transom height. I am planning on putting a bow mounted trolling motor on the front. Right now I am trying to decide between the minn kota edge 40 and a motor guide trolling motor both are about the same price. Right now I am leaning towards the minn kota because I have read some bad things about the gator flex mount on the motor guide. I would appreciate it if you guys could give some advice or any first hand experience you may have with any of these motors before I make this investment. Oh yea how long of a shaft should I get? or does it matter that much. Thanks!


----------



## rdneibch (Apr 22, 2006)

i have a m.k. maxxum 74 on my ranger.i hate it.it is a '03 model and it has been nothing but trouble.the mount squeeks and pops,if the water is rough running down the lake one of the pins on the mount has started to back out and i have to smack it back in so the motor will go all the way down. last year the screws that hold the bearing wher the 2 different sized shafts come together backed out and felt like the cable was busted that was a common problem covered by warranty. while that was being fixed they put an extra clamp on the shaft to keep it from sliding all the way down because you couldn't tighten the factory clamp tight enough to hold it up,also a common problem.now today i just took it to be fixed again because i think the motor has gone out.i will be calling minn kota tomorrow to complain.unless they fix it i will be buying the motor guide digital.sorry for the long post but that was good timing for me to vent.hope that helps with your choice.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Minnkota with the available remote. We just got a new boat and put the biggest 24 volt you can get on it. We opted for the remote and have not used the foot control since.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a motor guide once.Never again.If it was calm(and I mean dead calm)it worked just fine,but as soon as the wind picked up it was impossible to control.You had to have your foot on it at all times a real pain in the neck.I now have a minnkota auto pilot.I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I also would concur on the MinnKota Auto Pilot. Its been a very reliable unit for me in the 7 years or so Ive had mine.


----------

